# Potassium Permanganate & Killing Assassins



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok have a QQ here. I have a Eheim that was from an aquarium that contained assassins, have taken tank down and remaining snails are sitting in bowls. How would I treat filter & media with PP. I have a quart of the powdered type. Have used before to sterilize plants. I do not want to spread assassins & their eggs to other tanks, but still want to save the life of the filter & media inside as much as possible. If the filters are set back or sterilized that is really not an issue..but want to kill the snails is the main objective. We have assassins that will keep alive for a few weeks if anyone wants them..you are welcome to them..

How long would you let the filter run with media inside etc.???
..and one more thing have driftwood that was removed from tanks several months ago, would/could eggs still be able to hatch after that amount of time?

Thank You everyone & Happy Holiday's..Karen


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Karen, 
If you could, bring the assassin to January meeting. I'm sure there will be members interested in rehoming them. 

Robert


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

PP is supposed to kill snail eggs. I understand it is to be used at its dark purple color strength. It doesn't take much to get that color. I think you leave the PP in there 10 min. I don't know how it will affect bacteria. I know they use it to treat ponds with live fish, it don't know at what strength. I have only used it to treat wild plants in a metal bowl in the sink. 

I can't imagine that snail eggs would be alive after several months. You could always boil it to be safe.


----------



## Byork (Oct 21, 2012)

I agree boiling all the media would be safer. I think running the pump for ten minutes with the PP would work but then flush with clean water and allow complete drying before use. Either way the bacteria is going to die. 

FYI I have had assassins live for months in dry media in a bucket in the cold garage. I would definitely boil whatever you can.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

PM sent


----------

